# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  BENKOI COLLECTION

## ronny

Karena keterbasan dana  ::  
*Tapi ngerasa sayang kalau ikan2 ini nggak di bawa ke BDG karena kondisinya siap* dan sudah dipuasakan sejak 3 hari lalu   ::  :
kalau minat PM atau call *08176714715*
*Free handling*

OCHIBA 33 cm 900rb



SHIRO 20 cm 1.4 jt


Bekko 20 cm 250rb


Shusui 20 cm 400 rb


Tancho Kuhaku Ginrin 18 cm 500 rb


Gin Matsuba Ginrin 20 cm 300 rb


Sanke 17 cm, 500 rb



Platinum ginrin 35 cm, 900 rb



Aka Hajiro ginrin 35 cm, 900 rb



Kuhaku ginrin 18 cm, 700 rb

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Tancho kuhaku ginrin SOLD

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cahaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Maaf belum bisa Om  ::  


> om,shironya bs kurang ga? klo sktr 500rb .. shiro yg ada di forum jual .
> makasi.

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paubi

hihihi...dijual juga shusuinya......sukses om....

btw yg tancho brpan....tak intip deh bsok.....

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kumonryu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

He he btw Om Anton sy lagi gk ada kujaku kalo ada nanti tak kabari



> Kayaknya yg sushuinya kenal dech 
> Koleksi kujakunya ada om?

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

OGATA CHAMPION :

Ginrin Kuhaku 33 cm (12.5 jt)
Junior Young Champion B Bogor Koi Show 2009 


Shiro Utshuri 47 cm (8 jt)
Juara 2 46-50  Bogor Koi Show 2009

----------


## hartono_88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

sanke beppu 23 cm (5.5 jt)
juara 2 bogor koi show

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RAIS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyo tea

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rudy sofandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

beni kumon nya tolong di bisikin harganya dung bung ronny

----------


## rudy sofandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rudy sofandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TaufikS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

> Originally Posted by ronny
> 
> Info: bagi yg ingin mendaptkan up date benkoi coleection lewat email silahkan PM atau email ke [email protected] alamat emailnya,tks
> 
> 
> Sepertinya om Ronny sudah harus buat web sendiri nih...biar bisa lihat semua koleksinya..



Setuju.................  ::

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

yamajyu shusui 56 cm, female
juara 1 all indonesia koi show 2008 40 bu 7.5 jt

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

